# Cleaning a Catch Basin



## pjmurph2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

What is the best way to clean a Catch Basin?

Is there any chemical / additive that can be used to disolve the contents of the basin without damaging the drain line or basin?

Thanks


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Catch basin as in a roadway? Better get in there with a shovel and garbage pail. 

Keith


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

No. Catch Basin in a residential application.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> No. Catch Basin in a residential application.


A grease basin?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Catch basin for what? Are you talking about a floor sink?


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

They are refered to as catch basins here in Chicago. They take in the "gray" water from the kitchen sinks and basement laundry sinks. Generally solids form from the soaps and grease that may end up going down the drain.

There is no pump in the drainage syst







em, it is a gravity system.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A honey dipper, a long handled straight bladed hoe, a five gallon bucket, and a place to dispose of the grease if you want to DIY, or call a Vac truck and let them deal with it, if the EPA catches you dumping grease they will fine you five grand.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks.

Any recommendations? Any idea on cost?


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude that thing looks like a diseased vagina


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

and much like said infectious vagina, your only solution is a pick shovel and oil drum


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any recommendations? Any idea on cost?


Tierra Environmental, google it for a phone number and they should be able to give you a price over the phone.


----------

